# i had to start over



## blondlebanese (Aug 29, 2014)

I have to start over, redesign my grow room.  a dry run showed it's way to hot 88 degrees.  so I took it apart and am pondering on relocating equipment and intake and exhaust ports.  "drat" as **** dasderdly would say.   hey those four astrics are someones name.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2014)

No shame in that. It's good that you did a dry run and found out before you take things live.  Are your outside temps going to start dropping with the end of Summer?  The only thing I love about  North East Coast Winters is it makes growing Indoors so much easier.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure that an entire redesign is necessary.  Where you were taking your intake air from and how cool was it?  It just might be that you need to rethink your ventilation and/or supply more cool air.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know about a redesign. I hit 85° - 99° in the heat of it all, and I seem to manage, though it IS a bit high.. I've had great results. What was your RH% at its highest?


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 3, 2014)

I did redesign the room.  I raised the filter to the ceiling.  moved the exhaust fan to the attic, the end of the run. I lost some circulation because when the fan has to suck the system, the flex duct accordians and volume is lost even with hard duct at the elbows.  a little less air flow makes a difference of a degree or two and that matters.  to me it does.  I also diverted a duct from my swamp cooler into the grow room.  the air enters thru a damper near the ceiling caddycorner from the exhaust filter.  I just finished the dry run and the results are. in real time (2:00pm) the outside temp in the shade is 106.  grow room temp is 90 degrees with everything running.  after sundown the temp in the grow room drops about 15-17  degrees.  if I turn the light off for 6 hours a day how much slower will it grow?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

most peeps run their flowering lights at night because of the lower out door temps---vegging 24 hours is nice because it keeps plant stretching to a minimal---but if you have to run the veg light 18 hours than so be it---leave it off for night time at the hottest part of the day---you will get the best performance from your ducting with the points of least resistance being a straight line---so if you can avoid bends in the ducting---do it---as far as the swamp cooler goes---heat rises so if you are able to bring the cooler air from floor level and the exiting heated air from the ceiling that would be preferable

on another note---these are best case scenarios and are not doable by all growers---you got to use what u got effectively---it's not ever going to be 100% perfect unless u have a very deep pocket

when u get lemons---make lemonade---best of luck---call on me anytime


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 4, 2014)

this is what I'm pondering now.  I was thinking of turning the lights off for six hours during the hot part of day.  but I can only drop the temp to 90 degrees while the sun is up.  after sundown the grow room temp drops to 79-77 degrees.  how important is temp when the plants sleep?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

high temps during veg are not as critical for your plants as high temps during flower---if u at 90 during veg at the hottest part of the day with lights on---i would leave well enough alone and continue to veg 24/7---90 won't hurt them so long as they are watered---even a few consecutive days in the 100's won't kill them---they are very resilient---keep the air circulating with oscillating fans

totally ur style of growing in deciding to give the veg plants a 6 hour night time when the temps are hottest---i wouldn't as plants will rebound from a harsh environment pretty quickly while in veg

here's the money shot---if ur temps are beginning to cool for the fall/winter season u be just fine when it comes time to flower---i would still be sure to keep track of the time of day when it is hottest and be sure the lights are off at that time when u are in flower---so lights are off for 6 hours before u reach the hottest time of day and off another 6 hours as the temps begin to cool off for the day


----------

